# Rechner startet nicht mit 750GB Sata-Platte



## daniel2001 (6. August 2008)

Hallo,
habe einen Server mit einem Asus P5B-E Mainboard, 450 Bequit-Netzteil, bislang 2x 250 GB und 1x 500 GB Festplatte. Die beiden 250GB sind gespiegelt.

Alle Platten sind über SATA angeschlossen. 

Wollte jetzt eine zusätzliche 750GB Platte anschließen, aber immer wenn die angeschlossen wird, bleibt der Rechner an der Stelle stehen wo die Platten vom Board initialisiert werden (mit grüner Schrift). Ins BIOS kann ich nicht und auch STRG I um die Raid-Einstellungen zu bearbeiten klappt nicht.

Oben auf dem Bildschirm steht:
Intel Matrix Storage Manager option ROM v.60.0.1017........usw...

Habe die Platte auch schon gegen die 500GB getauscht, also 500GB abgeklemmt, weil ich vermutet habe, dass das Netzteil zu schwach wäre, aber auch das geht nicht. Kann das ASUS-Board keine 750GB Platten? Oder gibt es noch andere Lösungansätze?


----------



## _Lupo_ (18. August 2008)

Guck mal auf der Asus-Webseite ob es ein Bios-Update gibt. Wenn ja solltest du das Update aufspielen.


----------



## daniel2001 (19. August 2008)

OK, werde mal nach einem Update suchen, habe nur zurzeit Urlaub, daher dauert es noch zwei Wochen.
Auf dem Rechner ist ein Raid eingerichtet worden über das Board. Geht das Raid bei einem Bios-Update kaputt


----------

